Ask HN: Non-coders of HN, what do you get reading HN? - Kevin_S
======
r0br0dz
Novelty. The process of reading all kinds of domains allows me to develop
free, fluid associations and a birds-eye overview. I dont work in IT nor Tech
but I can solve problems using *nix tools and Google. I dont know anything
because I refuse to be less than a sponge.

